# Apostas (17 a 19 de abril) - Escolha de Estações



## David sf (13 Abr 2013 às 10:17)

Vamos fazer um novo concurso de apostas, semelhante a muitos que anteriormente se fizeram por aqui. O concurso decorrerá nos dias 17 a 19 de abril (quarta a sexta-feira).
Os moldes do concurso e as datas/horas de penalização serão divulgados mais tarde.

*Escolha de estações*
Serão escolhidas *12 estações meteorológicas * a concurso. Como sempre tem acontecido, os 12 primeiros classificados do anterior concurso serão responsáveis pela escolha das estações meteorológicas que entrarão no concurso. Os 8 membros classificados nos lugares seguintes serão designados como suplentes. 

Serão escolhidas então 12 estações meteorológicas, sendo que podem pertencer à rede do IPMA ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às 18 horas de amanhã (domingo). Os 8 membros suplentes podem submeter até às 23:59 desse mesmo dia, caso o total de 12 estações não tenha ainda sido conseguido até às 18:00 de amanhã.

*Membros a sugerir estações do IM ou amadoras:* (até domingo, 14, às 18h00)
Jorge_scp
rozzo
David sf
meteo
AnDré
Gilmet
tomalino
Duarte Sousa
MSantos
João Sousa
Stormy
N_Fig

*Suplentes* (só a partir das 18h de domingo, e se necessário)
Ruipedroo
DaniFR
jonas_87
Hazores
João Soares
Vinc7e
vitamos
Manchester

Durante o processo de escolha de estações, os restantes membros que não podem escolher, podem sugerir estações aos decisores, *dando argumentos para a escolha desta ou daquela estação*, e indicando claramente na mensagem que se trata de uma *sugestão*.

À medida que as estações forem sendo escolhidas, serão colocadas no final desta mesma mensagem. Por favor evitem estações muito próximas, tentem conseguir alguma distribuição territorial.


----------



## sielwolf (13 Abr 2013 às 11:16)

Uma sugestão.... Monchique!
http://www.wunderground.com/weather...y.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39&day=13&month=04&year=2013


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2013 às 11:27)

Boas,já que podemos *sugerir* estações aos 12 membros, *sugiro* a estação de _*Alcácer do Sal,Barrosinha*_.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Abr 2013 às 11:51)

*Sugiro* uma estação quente de Verão e é *Amareleja*.


----------



## rozzo (13 Abr 2013 às 11:51)

Escolho a estação de *Almodôvar*.


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2013 às 11:57)

A minha escolha vai para a estação do IM de *Chaves (Aeródromo) *.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2013 às 13:20)

Escolho a estação do IPMA de *Mora*.

A minha primeira escolha tinha sido Castro Verde, mas depois alertaram-me para o facto de o rozzo já ter escolhido Almodôvar, portanto alterei a minha escolha.


----------



## fishisco (13 Abr 2013 às 14:57)

apostas em que?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2013 às 15:08)

fishisco disse:


> apostas em que?



Temperatura máxima (e talvez mínima), de certeza.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2013 às 22:49)

Eu não escolho mas dou uma sugestão: alguma estação do *noroeste* porque aí iremos ter mesmo calor ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Abr 2013 às 01:27)

Boa noite

Já que até agora são só estações interiores, escolho *Cabo Raso (EMA)*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2013 às 12:13)

A minha escolha recai sobre a estação de *Lousã (Aeródromo)*.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2013 às 13:11)

Escolho a estação amadora de *Melgaço*, do Minho.

 http://www.meteomelgaco.com/


----------



## David sf (14 Abr 2013 às 13:59)

*Castro Marim (RN Sapal)*


----------



## tomalino (14 Abr 2013 às 15:08)

*Moncorvo*


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2013 às 18:44)

Estação de *Luzim (EMA)*. Agora os restantes suplentes que façam as escolhas, visto que já passou das 18H00 e não foram nomeadas as 12 estações.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2013 às 19:30)

David sf disse:


> Os 8 membros suplentes podem submeter até às 23:59 desse mesmo dia, caso o total de 12 estações não tenha ainda sido conseguido até às 18:00 de amanhã.
> 
> *Membros a sugerir estações do IM ou amadoras:* (até domingo, 14, às 18h00)
> Jorge_scp
> ...



Posto isto, mantenho a minha sugestão/escolha,ou seja, *Alcácer do Sal(Barrosinha)*.


----------



## David sf (14 Abr 2013 às 20:02)

Neste momento estão escolhidas 10 estações meteorológicas, faltam escolher duas. Os membros efectivos e os suplentes que ainda não escolheram podem fazê-lo. Caso até à meia-noite não estejam escolhidas 12 estações, qualquer membro poderá escolher uma estação a partir desse momento.







9- Almodôvar
2- Chaves (Aeródromo)
7- Mora
6- Cabo Raso
5- Lousã (Aeródromo)
1- Melgaço
10- Castro Marim (RN Sapal)
4- Moncorvo
3- Luzim
8- Alcácer do Sal(Barrosinha)


----------



## vinc7e (14 Abr 2013 às 20:12)

Escolho a EMA de Miranda do Douro


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2013 às 22:03)

Escolho a estação do IPMA de Rio Maior.


----------

